# Baby Elliot



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

I think I did it! I finally figured out how to upload some pics of my new baby Elliot!!!!! (I think)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

J...

I didn't realize you started another thread...

Elliot is ADORABLE!!!! :whoo::baby::tea:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Awwww! A new Baby Elliot post complete with pictures. What a cutie pie. He is tiny!!! Do you know how much he weighs? He seems to have the same brown highlights that Roxie has. How is he getting a long with Linus?


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

They get along fantastic! Linus seems to feel the need to take care of Elliot. It is so cute! He nudges Elliot up the steps, drops chew toys in front of him, and "play" wrestles with him! He obviously knows that Elliot is a baby, and is taking very good care of him! It is better than I hoped for!!


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

How come my pics came out so huge?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, he's *so* cute. I want to reach out and touch him. I'd love to see them interact.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Don't worry j, we love huge pics, LOL. Baby Elliot is one tiny curly puppy! Where's Linus???


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Jenny...

I am VERY sure everyone will love HUGE when it comes to Hav photos!


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

*Linus*

I will upload some pics of Linus, too! I will need to resize them first.... Be aware! I have lots and lots of pics of him, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute!!!!! Elliot's hair is so wavy. I love it! It's sweet how Linus seems to be taking care of him.  Pictures can never be too big! :biggrin1:


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Heeeeerrrrrreeeeeessss Linus!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh, geee...How CUTE Linus is!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Those are great pics of Linus and the name does seem to fit. So now that you are so good at posting pics, lets see a few of both dogs together. Elliot does look small. Roxy was 2.5# at 10 weeks. Elliot looks about the same.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you! I think he's cute, too. I must say though, I drool over all of the pics of pups I see here, too! I think that is what is special about Havanese. They may look a bit different from each other, but ALL of them have that special sparkle that comes out in every face!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

jmortenson said:


> They get along fantastic! Linus seems to feel the need to take care of Elliot. It is so cute! He nudges Elliot up the steps, drops chew toys in front of him, and "play" wrestles with him! He obviously knows that Elliot is a baby, and is taking very good care of him! It is better than I hoped for!!


SUPER AWWWWW!!! I pray I can make the same wonderful report next week! Your baby is SO gorgeous!
:biggrin1:


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

Cheryl, Roxy is small! Linus weighed 4# at 8 weeks. He is about 15# now. I haven't had Elliot weighed yet; he goes in for his check Monday. He is tiny because I got him so young. He is only 6 weeks old. He doesn't even have many teeth yet! His mother had 8 puppies so they weaned them a bit early because she was losing weight. Anyway, he eats like a little pig!!!!!! I doubt he'll be small for long!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha, Elliot is a pig, how cute is that!!! :laugh: Linus looks so super cute, the texture of his hair reminds me of Pablo's. Absolutely adorable babies you combined there!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute photos! 6 weeks seems very early. You may really want to get him to the vet right away cause I didn't think most pups were weaned at 6 weeks?

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

6 weeks really is very early! He is a cutie, though, as is his big brother Linus.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Elliot is adorable as is Linus . 
Wow - eight puppies that is a lot for a Havanese Mommy .. She deserves an Award ..
Congratulations - he is a sweetie ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Eliot and Linus are so adorable-- 6 weeks is young - but I have heard or it happening- but I would also get Eliot to the vet to see if there is something special you should be doing with a pup that young!!! I bet he will become very dependent on you as "his mother" so there may be some independence excersises you can do with him. But he is precious and I am sure he will be just fine.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What great photos! I just love Linus. He's *so* cute. Love the texture of his coat. He's beautiful. And adorable Elliot, we need to see more of him. Picture me drooling over your little ones.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jenny~ Elliot is darling! I love his wavy hair. And your Linus is adorable. How sweet of him to take care of his new little brother. Awwww....


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh, i also meant to mention Jenny- when I was little we got a little 6 week old mutt from my sister's dog-- That dog was completely house trained by 12 weeks... He was a very sweet, and wonderful dog. we ended up having to give him away because of allergies


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Eliot and Linus are soooooooooo CUTE!! Wow, makes me want to get another... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm..

Ryan


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh- I must have missed this new thread! What an adorable little boy! And I am so happy to hear that they are getting along so well! How much does he weigh?
Lynn


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations, you have two adorable boys.


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

I agree that 6 weeks was early and I was quite worried about it. I live within an hour of the pup's mom, and was told to bring him back for a couple of weeks if I didn't feel he was eating enough and need more mommy time. But..... I must say....... HE'S A PIG!!! I feed him warm smushed puppy chow with a little scoop of chicken/rice soft food mixed in. He really goes for it! He has had no tummy problems, and is very active. He acts a lot like Linus did at almost 9 weeks when we got him. So, as of now, he is great! Believe me, if he wasn't, I would have him back with momma so fast! I do not want either of my guys to ever suffer in any way!!!!!!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

He is sooo darn cute. Is he a brindle?


----------



## jmortenson (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spaghetti O's face*

Yes, Elliot is considered brindle. I can't wait for his hair to get longer so that I can see what he will look like! I am amazed at how different these guys look as adults. Linus had very black and very white coloring with a bit of brown here and there around his face as a new pup. Now he has lightened up a lot, and his dark black in some places (bottom and face) has turned silver grey, and his brown is more cream. Now as of last night, his beard was bright pink because of the Spaghetti-O's bowl that my daughter let him lick!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Love your two boys. Look forward to seeing more pics as they grow. It should be interesting to see their changes.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

How unbelievably cute! Good Luck with your boys!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What dolls those two boys are!! So glad to hear that Elliott is doing so well for coming home at such a young age!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

How cute Elliot and Linus are. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.:biggrin1:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

They are both so cute and I love their names!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Your photos are wonderful, and Elliot and Linus are fantastic-looking Havs. What fun to have a new baby puppy!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on getting a new furbaby! Elliot is adorable. And his big brother Linus is a doll!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know how i missed puppy pics!

Congratulations on your sweet little boy! Both are so adorable!


----------

